# NMC



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

Im looking at joining the National Mouse Club and have completed the form to do so but just wanted to check that i send the correct amount of money.

I can see that membership for an adult is £15.00 per year

And that a subscription to the NMC NEWS is £20.00 for people within the Uk

So if i send a total of £35.00 is that correct ?

Thanks


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

yep, and welcome to the club


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

Nice one thanks


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

can anyone exhibit mice or only NMC members ?

is there a fee involved for exhibiting mice ?

If so is it a fixed fee per mouse ?

Any info would be helpful.

Thanks


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

to show at NMC shows you have to be a member, i think there is a rat and mouse club that hold shows every month for thre members. But anyone who isnt a member can go and watch the show, so befor you membership comes through you can still go and watch a show and meet people.

Yes, you pay per mouse entered into the show, Not sure it if is a fixed amount but it seems the sows ive been to they have all been 60p per mouse.

Showing is pritty simple once you get they hang of it but can be confusing at first, i know i was very confused lol. Someone correct me if i say something wrong or miss someting out.
You need show boxes called maxeys, you can either make them yourself (your ruels book will have a blueprint for it) or you can buy them, A member called gary makes them for £11 (i think its £11). In the box you need some woodshavings and either hay or shredded paper, some food and something for moisture like a bit of cucumber. Then on the day of the show (or the night befor if you want) you put the mouse in the box.

In your nmc news will be show sceduals for upcomming shows, it will have info like show name, location, cost, classes, date and who to contact. Each class has a number and each class has an adult class and under 8 weeks old class. It can look confusing at first as you get a list of clour classse like this
*Self*
1 PEW 2
3 Cream 4
5 Black 6
The numbers are the class numbers so 1 = adult pink eye whites, 2 = U8 pink eye white, 3 = adult cream ect ect.

so you decide what classes you want to entre and call the number in the info and tell them how mant mice you want to entre into which classes. Then you turn up on the show day pay and get your class numbers for your show boxes, you stick the numbers on the right boxes and put them on the table and you wait for the judges to do there thing.
The mice that win there class will be judged against eash other in the sections, so the best adult PEW will be judged against the best adult cream and th ebest adult black ect. Then the best self mouse will be judged against the other best sections winners (best tan, best marked, bes AOV ect) and one will be declared best in show. they also do this with the under 8 week mice. Once judging is finished, you collect up your mice and collect any cards you have won. Then if you placed you waite for the next months news for the show report where the judge will write out what they thought of your mouse.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome to the best club in the world!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

what variety are you thinking of taking up?You need to be cautious about where you get your starter stock from.There are a lot of mice being sold as 'show' mice which are not and will never produce anything good enough .Just because it is a recognisable colour doesn't make it show quality .


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

This is a very interesting discussion, i too am about to join the club and would love to show my mice.


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

I've got a stud of show tri-colours which is the variety I want to work with and improve.
I also have some splashed mice I would like to show later


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

SarahC said:


> what variety are you thinking of taking up?You need to be cautious about where you get your starter stock from.There are a lot of mice being sold as 'show' mice which are not and will never produce anything good enough .Just because it is a recognisable colour doesn't make it show quality .


Too true, a friend of a friend wants to show mice and has downloaded the nmc form so asked me for advice, she saw an add for someone local selling show type mice and pet type mice, i checked the nmc news and could not find any show results for them in the 4 months copies i had so asked another member who to go to for creams and ws recomended someone who has been showing and doing very well. So passed her details on. 
Ive also seen ads for show mice that had a pic with it and it was not a typy mouse just a big pet bred mouse. If you want to do well you have to get your stock form the top breeders.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Its quite frustrating with the amount of false advertising.

I don't show but i'd like to think some of my mice may be worthy one day.
I always put Quality stock, or show line in my ads, never show mice, show type etc as this implies the mice your selling are worthy of showing as opposed to coming from lines that have produced show standard mice before but need to be worked with to produce more.

Buyers don't always help though, I advertise multi's with all their nicknames eg. Multimammate mice / Natal rats / African soft fur rats WITH pictures of said animals, and the amount of people that contact me asking if i have any rats left as they've just lost their pet rat, and i have to tell them they are African rodents (hense title) that are nothing like, nor related to rats (hense pics) and they should look into finding a FANCY rat breeder, its astonishing and they truly have no clue.
If the title confuses you having rats and mice in it, surely you google it?? some people are so lazy.


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

Just out of curiousity at the shows do people only take mice they are exhibiting or do they also take surplus stock on the chance of being able to sell ?

Im sorry if this is a stupid question but ive yet to be to a show and have no idea about what the whole event consists of even though i would like to add im going to my first one in the next couple of months and can't wait !


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

Is anyone off to the Bingley show on the 21st july ?

Im going to try and go, it will be my first show so im quite excited about seeing what goes on 

Is this a popular show with many attendees ?

Cheers


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I will be going providing the weather doesn't lead to cancellation.It will be well attended I should think.The draw back of agricultural shows though is that people disperse so it can seem a bit impersonal.I'll be happy to look over your mice if you bring any.


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

im considering bringing some yes but is it compulsory to use maxeys ? or can they be shown in other types of cages ?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

jammin32 said:


> Just out of curiousity at the shows do people only take mice they are exhibiting or do they also take surplus stock on the chance of being able to sell ?


No people dont normal have mice up for sale at shows, they will however arrange to give/pickup mice at shows though, but wont have mice waiting to be sold just resurved mice. Some shows do have an auctions classes where members can bid on trios of mice. So if your off to a show and want some stock best to arrange it befor hand.

I wont be at bingly as its about 4h each way, my next show will be the real london show.

Mice can only be shown in maxeys yes, and they must be entered into the show in advanced, i think sarah is offering you to birng your mice and she will take a look at them and say whats she thinks of them. (she is also a judge) but unless you have entered them in the show you cant show them but u can take take them. (i took all my foxes for someone to look over for me befor)


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

I think its a good 4 hour drive each way for me too but the next one nearest me is in September !! can't wait that long lol

For the sake of a few quid i think showing a few would be great and will give me a real feel of the showing of mice and with all the advice and comments i guess i would receive will help me no end lead me down the right path to try and acheive my goals.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I can lend you some Maxeys if you do want to try but ppvallhund was right,I was offering to look at your animals.


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

i appreciate it many thanks 
Nearer the time i will contact you if thats ok ?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

yes that's fine


----------

